# MPs blow whistles to bribes in Lok Sabha



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

The on-going session of Lok Sabha has turned into one of the most dramatic and thriller scenario of Indian Politics when 3 MPs showed Rs. 1 Crore each in Cash, alleging it as bribe offered to them to abstinate from vote on the Nuclear Deal issue.
Regular sessions of Lok Sabha already showed how ill mannered our politicians are but this fiasco has blown the issue of both the N-Deal and Morality of politicians out of the proportions. I don't get that how much more downhill can our political system get?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 22, 2008)

With the kind of immoral politicians we have, its indeed a surprise we have made this much progress as a nation after independence. These corrupt and fraud Netas won't hesitate in the slightest before sending the country and us citizens to the Dark Ages if it means that they will get richer in the process.

And the rot doesn't lie with a single party, all are equally responsible. Its just a matter of who is in a position to dictate and who is not.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 22, 2008)

And there are 4-5 ministers who are there directly from JAIL.. 

Shame... Shame....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well its a Drama by BJP ......to stop the voting process , No one is not that fool today and give bribe directly ..they can transfer money through internet , can deposit in bank and doesn't take name out like BJP MP's are saying 

Every one is aware of sting operation , and they are cunning politician how can they be such a fool


----------



## Who (Jul 22, 2008)

The Whole world will be laughing at us , i doubt if US will want deal with us now , i am very shameful with our country's politics system.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well US has already made it clear that it is ready to sign the deal even with the minority government so such political gimmicks don't effect them as they too are looking out for their best interests.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure Mayawati and her clan (including the characterless Deve Gowda) is behind this. I just saw her "press conf." Within an hour of this incident, she is ready with 10 pages of press conference.. lol.. since when haf our ministers been so efficient ... shameless ba$t@rds...


----------



## adi007 (Jul 22, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Well its a Drama by BJP ......to stop the voting process , No one is not that fool today and give bribe directly ..they can transfer money through internet , can deposit in bank and doesn't take name out like BJP MP's are saying
> 
> Every one is aware of sting operation , and they are cunning politician how can they be such a fool


It is not my friend
Watch CNN-IBN
They have announced that they had given live footage of the bribing to the speaker


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, results just came;
253, In favor of Deal and 232 against it, Congress pulled it off.


----------



## Who (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's hope after all these the deal goes on & we get some actual benefits...


----------



## Sykora (Jul 22, 2008)

> when 3 MPs showed Rs. 1 Crore each in Cash, alleging it as bribe offered to them to abstinate from vote on the Nuclear Deal issue



<rumination>
Someone pays you to abstain, and someone else pays you more to expose the first bribe. That way you get to keep the cake, and eat it too.
</rumination>


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

thank f god


btw, i thought the bribe ranged at 100crore

---------
@ OP, y r u mad (your smiley for thread)

mp's blowing whistle = miracle


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

Win-Win situation for everyone!


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cheap. 
Corruption totally out of control.

If all that money could get in there, who will stop someone carrying a bomb in one of those cash bags?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 22, 2008)

The 1 cr. Rs is ceased by police thats means no one can get that sum back, they not even bother about such a big amount , then think how much cr. they have in their pocket.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 22, 2008)

i thought MP means multi player


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

If i catch mayawati somewhere alone...dauda dauda ke marunga..she is dreaming of becoming the next India Prime Minister...Consider this before she became CM her wealth was estimated at 1.3 Crores and now she has 80 crore and her excuse is this all has come from various funds...does she finds Indian public so dumb..


----------



## narangz (Jul 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'm sure Mayawati and her clan (including the characterless Deve Gowda) is behind this. I just saw her "press conf." Within an hour of this incident, she is ready with 10 pages of press conference.. lol.. since when haf our ministers been so efficient ... shameless ba$t@rds...



+1. Just 1 crore/MP? They don't come that cheap. Like Amar Singh said- "Yeh chirkut 1 crore mein nahi bikte"* Our politicians are shameless 

_*- Not exact wordings but very similar._



adi007 said:


> It is not my friend
> Watch CNN-IBN
> They have announced that they had given live footage of the bribing to the speaker



Then why don't they show it? They are saying they won't show it. Why in the hell they dont want to show it? Why don't they want to cash in on TRPs?

Although I bet that money exchanged hands


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 22, 2008)

Indian public is dumb , so we have leaders  like mayawati and sonia gandhi


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

[rant]
the present Human resource in parliament, do not deserve to be there. can't even maintain decorum of house, else alone solving issues. not even  a single debate was done properly in the whole history of past 4yrs. prime minister had to submit his reply in written, they shout for no reason. even KG children are better.

they can just shout,yell & take brides. in short, All useless people, who have nothing more good to do. go into the parliament 




What THE HELL!
[/rant]

seriously dude, what kind of Vintage Animals are ruling on us?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2008)

Mayawati as the PM.. I'll kill myself... Pehle to inhone Dr. A.P.J. Abdul Kalam ko hatakar.. they installed Pratibha Patil as the prez.. and guess what.. only 7-10 MP's came to listen to her bhaashan in Mexico.. and now Maywati is dreaming of becoming the PM..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 22, 2008)

It's all a very well staged drama by the BJP to try to get the nation to perceive that the UPA won by bribing when they clearly knew that they cannot stop the UPA from winning.

BJP's are sore loosers and this just shows how desperate they are to go and stoop to such low levels!

There is no doubt that this is a complete fake and false allegation where they decided to bring it to the floor rather than catching the culprits red handed.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> It's all a very well staged drama by the BJP to try to get the nation to perceive that the UPA won by bribing when they clearly knew that they cannot stop the UPA from winning.
> 
> BJP's are sore loosers and this just shows how desperate they are to go and stoop to such low levels!
> 
> There is no doubt that this is a complete fake and false allegation where they decided to bring it to the floor rather than catching the culprits red handed.


Are you from RJD?

exact  words were said by Lulu Yadav


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Are you from RJD?
> 
> exact  words were said by Lulu Yadav



Hahaha, nope, I don't associate myself with any party, I'm speaking from the standpoint of an Indian citizen.

BTW, laloo rocked the house *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

We over here are logic based organisms. for us its either 1 or 0, Positive or Negative, Matter or Anti-matter. So applying the same logic in the field of Politics, if one party which has majority, proclaims to do the Good and all the betterment of general public, THEN BY LOGIC the opposing party must be one wanting to do everything evil, so why do we have a Bi-Party system. Dictatorship Rules. Look what it did to Germany, made it bounce back into *** whoppin' shape after WW 1 and even after WW2 ze Germans are ruling although not under Dictatorship coz here to the progress and peace depends upon the person incharge. 
So all I'm saying her is that, whatever we do, in a nation like India situation ain't gonna improve unless some Terminator from future comes with a hitlist of all MPs.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

this drama is obscuring real and reel


----------



## slugger (Jul 22, 2008)

at least the govt survived

now with the MC-BC commies outta pic, the govt can go ahead with the nuke deal and the other reform measure that the chinese wh***s were blockin

there is absolutely no difference in the domestic/foreign policies of the BJP and Cong

they keep opposing each other simply for the sake of opposing

if by some stroke of miracle these 2 parties join each other [], these commies and and other vermins gathered under the UNPA banner could be crushed with such absolute gleeful disdain and our country would be so much stabler


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 23, 2008)

Its better we move to shift to other country....

 Let buy a island for digit members and we can stay there... Providede we get 1mb connection...

What say guys?

Coz it totally waste of talking about how bad politics is and how its going to affect us...ye forget it... Move..

Its difficult to change them so its better we move away from them... Anywhere near jupiter, pluto or even next universe...


----------



## nix (Jul 23, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Hahaha, nope, I don't associate myself with any party, I'm speaking from the standpoint of an Indian citizen.
> 
> BTW, laloo rocked the house *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif



what laloo said may be funny. but we should not go to the extent of praising him. he is a corrupt politician who has gone to jail five times. just because he is humourous, doesnt mean he is good.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 23, 2008)

nix said:


> what laloo said may be funny. but we should not go to the extent of praising him. he is a corrupt politician who has gone to jail five times. just because he is humourous, doesnt mean he is good.



lol.. what I said didn't mean to imply that he's good


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2008)

nix said:


> what laloo said may be funny. but we should not go to the extent of praising him. he is a corrupt politician who has gone to jail five times. just because he is humourous, doesnt mean he is good.


Whatever dude! Atleast he has improved the standard of Indian Railways ****very much****.......


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

^^yeah but would u mind losing your chair ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 23, 2008)

@gagan...... Railways did not get profit for Lalu, its fact. In a  newspaper , they printed about this matter. In his department , theres a senior  IAS officer who done all this things and Lalu takes all the credits. When govt. try to transfer the officer then lalu opposed it and keep the officer  in his own department forcibly  which is against the rule, because this is transferable job. Before coming to railways the officer makes very good record in other departments also. Ek din meh koi company profit nehi kar sakta. Bahut sal se loss kamne kamne se ek din oh profit dekh pai hai. Lalu ki kismat yehi hai ki yeh uski time mein hua hai. If he is so good then Bihar ka aisa haal kyu hai? Usne toh 15 saal cm tha. Ek line thik se English nehi bol sakta. Chala hai PM banne.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> @gagan...... Railways did not get profit for Lalu, its fact. In a  newspaper , they printed about this matter. In his department , theres a senior  IAS officer who done all this things and Lalu takes all the credits. When govt. try to transfer the officer then lalu opposed it and keep the officer  in his own department forcibly  which is against the rule, because this is transferable job. Before coming to railways the officer makes very good record in other departments also. Ek din meh koi company profit nehi kar sakta. Bahut sal se loss kamne kamne se ek din oh profit dekh pai hai. Lalu ki kismat yehi hai ki yeh uski time mein hua hai. If he is so good then Bihar ka aisa haal kyu hai? Usne toh 15 saal cm tha. Ek line thik se English nehi bol sakta. Chala hai PM banne.


I'm not a Lalu supporter BTW....But I give the credit when its due....Lalu deserves the credit of reforming the Indian railways even though not by all himself......India is administered by both Permanent and Polictical Executive.....Both deserve the credit.

I agree he wasn't able to manage Bihar well and was involved in many corruption cases.... but do give him the credit when its due for the Railways....

I've myself seen a considerable difference in the standard of Indian railways before 2004 and now.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 23, 2008)

That was the most disgusting,shameful piece of $hit that could have taken place. Its a wake up call for us.
People still think its a victory for UPA govt. We can not forget and pardon the people who ar5e involved in incident that happened @ 16:04 hrs, about 50 mins before when the PM was about to deliver his speech in LS.
I cant believe it to be untrue for the simple fact that BJP and LK Advani (dont think im a follower of Advani "ji", i hate the guys ideology to the core), are not such dumb a$$holes to have "allowed" this drama to happen, knowing that how could this whole incident can almost nullify the whole party. Not to forget Advani is a senior politician, by that i mean he is a very typical dirty clever Indian politician who does things after weigning them properly. He is not such an a$$. HE is the PM in waiting guys. I was following the drama from 12:00 pm to 10:30 PM at night,watched every single moment of it.(till electricity went at 10:30)
You should have seen comments of senior BJP leaders pouring in immediately after incident took place. Rajnath Singn, Advani, Sushma Swaraj all said we have all the proof on the CD. That means every one knew about what was going to happen. DO you think they could have gone so far if they knew they had no proof in hand. Mind you, they are too clever,dirty clever for that.

All,i mean all should be punished. Every single one of them is crap. We need a new system. WHat shame it has brought to the counrty, to its parliament.
Those who bribed and those who thought bringning all the 1 crore INR was the only way to stage the protest. Mr Advani, you are a senior leader, the PM in waiting, you dint think of the image of the country? Is it of secondary importance than gaining some cheap political advantage and thrill?
UPA and allies say they should have gone to court. Well i think if UPA were in NDA's shoes they would not have done that either simplly because we have congress govt at both Delhi and centre.
But they could have brought it in light by holding a press conf outside the parliament. Why there? Where you cant present a piece of paper w/o Speaker's permission, they presented insane amout of money! Breach of code, if there is any for our great MP's.
Both are inexcusable. The JMM-Rao case still has a black spot on the system of our country and now this!

Shame on you guys, all of you. Not one of you is worth one paisa.

I wish people like Kalaam jump in to politics and form a party to clean up this mess. Sad


----------



## Who (Jul 23, 2008)

To be honest a single guy can't change indian politics , you see when a few are honest they get overwhlemed thus if you are wating for a guy to clean indian politics , keep dreaming , yes one man can make the effort but he will need the support , if he won't get the support its most likely over. also most of times honest people are quickly killed or bribed or threathened ....So in the end one man can't make the diffrence..not even kalam for that matter.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2008)

mayanks_098 said:


> I wish people like Kalaam jump in to politics and form a party to clean up this mess. Sad


Well dude, I'had met Abdul Kalam 2 years ago and also got a chance to ask some questions....
One of my friends had asked the question about huge number of parties coming up and disadvantages of coalition governments. He said, "I had once suggested the 2 party system, but all the people started shouting at me by saying that it will divide the country on Religious lines...."

At that time, I had aksed the solution of everything happening in the country, he said, "100% voting and fine on those who don't vote so that people are **forced** to choose what is better for them...."


----------



## Indyan (Jul 23, 2008)

This is nothing new and has been going on for decades. The ex gov of Bihar Buta Singh himself was tried for allegingly buying votes.
Atleast this time the overall result turned out to be in the interests of the country. Let's just be happy with that.
Our politicians are corrup. We all know it. And as much as we may hate that, its a fact.
And this is the fault of no one but us Indians who either dont vote, or vote blindly based on irrelevent facts like caste and religion. Seriously how many people in this forum itself follow politics? All of us are educated, yet just see the earlier thread on Nuke deal. So many of them didn't have a clue regarding the nuke deal. So don't just point the fingers at politicians and make statements like we should move to another country. It's your fault. You by your indifference or others through their lack of far sight put them in power in the first place.
Btw, how many of you even have vote id cards (18+). I know many of my friends dont even have vote id card.
And yeah BJP has proof. *They organised a sting operation with the CNN-IBN. CNN IBN hasnt broadcast it yet, because they said there were still some loose ends and they were trying to tie them up.*
And I would give Lalu definitely credit for turning around the railways. Let's consider a very recent incident for example. Lalu saw that at current rates The Railways wont be able to meet their revenue targets. So he increased freight charges twice. This in turn would have increased prices of basic commodities even further in times of inflation. But this is a courageous move driven my pure economics. He actually risked a backlask and went ahead with it. In fact he wanted to increase the rates further but was shot down by the finance ministry (I think) because they feared it would make the gov even more unpopular. So Lalu actually had the courage to make unpopular move driven by good economics.


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

not condoning corruption...but at least if the Cong won by bribing the politicians, the end result is good....the Nuclear deal will now face no more hurdles...the govt will be able to push with the PF reforms and all the other necessar reform processes that the commie w****s were blocking

even in '92, if the JMM was bribed, at least it resulted in the Rao Govt being able to push forward with the liberalisation process.

can you imagine a life if we were to be livin in a pre-liberalisation era

wait 15 years for the delivery of your scooter [lambretta/vespa/bajaj wonly] [20 if was a car fiat/maruti/amby]...just 1-2 fridge to buy from...1 shampoo to buy [sappy liquidy sumthin]..and other luxuaries that we take for granted now would have been non-existant

[in pre-liberalisation India you would be watching TDK in some rat-infested hole instead of a swank multiplex/single-screen]

India now has one of the highest forex reserves in the world

in pre-liberalisation 92 the Narsimha Rao govt had to morgage our countries gold reserves to buy oil because the coutnry did not have any money to do so.

it was only because of the 1992 opening up of the Indian market to foreign companies are we able to enjoy a strong economic growth of our country at 9+%

none of which would have happened if the narsimha Rao govt had lost the vote of confidence in 1992


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 23, 2008)

I seriously doubt Amar Singh is stupid enough to do that.Lame attempts to survive by the captain of a sinking ship I would say but its Indian politics and anything can happen here.Not that it matters now.

Open up the TOI middle page and read the comments,I would say all our politicians are fuking retards except a few going by the comments.Highlight was the speech by Rahul Gandhi,kudos to the young man.I see a future absolute PM in him.

Can you guys imagine an India run by Mayawati?Oh man,that would be the day with her statues at janpath and rajghat,heck even at every metro station.lol.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 23, 2008)

Indyan said:


> T *They organised a sting operation with the CNN-IBN. CNN IBN hasnt broadcast it yet, because they said there were still some loose ends and they were trying to tie them up.*



Who said? Did you yourself hear it?

Its fusking un believable. None of our responsible news channel is covering the issue. Its looking like nothing ever fcuking happened!! damn. They can go on and on and on on all crap stuff for weeks and this case of true national interest, gone with the wind!!!
Even BJP is not acting upon the matter. I mean they have one golden chance bring UPA image to dust but they are just busy expelling the rebel MP's who voted for UPA.They said they will complaint tp speaker. Thats it.Seems like Congress told them we have proof against you.You don say now and we will not say anything as well.Mutual understanding between two criminals.
Govt pressure holding media? No one has the guts?

We want to see more.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, as cnn-ibn portrayed Singh is King ( i bet you've heard the song) now.

The speech made my Omar Abdullah is really persuasive (voted the best speech by cnn-ibn).Sensex soars thats good news.

Lalloo; you make me laugh .You really spilled some masala there.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 23, 2008)

mayanks_098 said:


> Who said? Did you yourself hear it?
> 
> Its fusking un believable. None of our responsible news channel is covering the issue. Its looking like nothing ever fcuking happened!! damn. They can go on and on and on on all crap stuff for weeks and this case of true national interest, gone with the wind!!!
> Even BJP is not acting upon the matter. I mean they have one golden chance bring UPA image to dust but they are just busy expelling the rebel MP's who voted for UPA.They said they will complaint tp speaker. Thats it.Seems like Congress told them we have proof against you.You don say now and we will not say anything as well.Mutual understanding between two criminals.
> ...


I read it in todays Telegraph (Kolkata edition). Their website currently doesnt load for me. So can't directly point out the article.

Anyway, everyone knows that its not only the UPA who indulged in horse trading and employed unfair means. Both parties are equally guilty. The NDA is creating a raccus because they didnt get the numbers.


----------



## net_addict (Jul 24, 2008)

If you guys have time you can give it a read : *onluker.com/such-rare-event/

The only positive side to the story is i have never before been motivated to write such a long blog post !


----------



## nix (Jul 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I'm not a Lalu supporter BTW....But I give the credit when its due....Lalu deserves the credit of reforming the Indian railways even though not by all himself......India is administered by both Permanent and Polictical Executive.....Both deserve the credit.
> 
> I agree he wasn't able to manage Bihar well and was involved in many corruption cases.... but do give him the credit when its due for the Railways....
> 
> I've myself seen a considerable difference in the standard of Indian railways before 2004 and now.....



i do not believe that lalu singlehandedly turned the railways from loss making to profit making company. he does not have the brains for that. all he did was listen to his advisor. any politician can do a good job if he listens to his advisors. i guess lalu probably decided to stop making money for a while and use all resources to improve railways rather than gobbling it up himself. this is probably done to improve his image which had taken a beating...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jul 24, 2008)

All these politicians r hooligans who just enter politics 2 make money. Corruption is deep rooted in our country...Wished the whole system could have been clean...Everyone wants money...UPA govt. won the confidence motion by buying other MPs..On the other hand the people who contest the elections pay the voters high amount of money so that they vote 4 them...

Shame on these people...Even the criminals contest the elections in our country and become MPs....There is no eligibility criteria to contest elections.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 25, 2008)

From where did that Rs.1 crore come from? From our tax money I guess.

You work hard and earn money and then that is charged as tax and given to the govt for all these activities. If you do not give tax, that is also illegal.

Now my basic question is, why will I give my money for all these fraudulent activities? Last FY I gave Rs.56k tax, this FY I think it will be around Rs.110k


----------

